# Error uploading pic - iPhone SE iOS10



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm getting an error message when uploading pics from my iPhone running iOS10. Small screenshot is ok.

Not had this error before.

It might be file size, has this been changed?

View attachment IMG_2949.PNG


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Blame the iPhone, orrible.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

naturalguy said:


> Blame the iPhone, orrible.


 Yeah because it's clearly an iPhone error message...


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> Yeah because it's clearly an iPhone error message...


 Blame the damn iPhone ISYMFS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Completely unrelated but did not think it warranted a thread on it. @Lorian, can you change my gender to male please? I finally had the operation. Thanks.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Completely unrelated but did not think it warranted a thread on it. @Lorian, can you change my gender to male please? I finally had the operation. Thanks.


 Pics or no cock


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Pics or no cock


 I'm still in the healing process, I'll post it when I feel comfortable. You make me feel oppressed.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

May be shut down some fat and retry?


----------

